# Thank you so much .....



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

.... to all you wonderful people for such an inspirational website.  I found this site about a week ago and have been reading all the messages ... those that contain good news and bad news ....  I have cried and I have laughed.  

We have been ttc for two years and we will start an ICIS cycle in October and just knowing that I can turn to you at any time for guidance and support is tremendous.

Thank you x.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

glad you found us here on ff! you really will find some inspirational people on ff , please come join us on the other threads or in chat room if you fancy a natter
Good luck for your treatment

love
suzie aka olive


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Kiwikaz

Welcome to ff glad you have joined us wishing you goodluck with your icis  hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## moodle (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello and welcome to ff!!!

You will find many a source of info here and lots of laughs.

I couldn't help notice your name and wondered if you really are a Kiwi. DH (dear husband) is one as well and he wants to get some treatment at home in the new year. Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Good luck with the ICSI!

Mxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Moodle

Thanks for the welcome and good wishes.  Yep ... I'm a true Kiwi.  I have been living in the UK for 5 1/2 years (met a lovely Brit and we are settle here) and I so I'm any unable to give you any advice about treatments in NZ ... sorry.

Best of luck.

Karen x.


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Karen,

Welcome to FF.

If you so not mind me asking why do you have to have ICSI?

All the best.

Lol

Fin
xxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Fin

Don't mind at all ... DH's sperm count is too low for IVF but high enough for ICIS.  

Thanks for the welcome.  All the best to you as well.

K x


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Good luck Karen.....


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi
Welcome to the site, you'll will love being here and get adicted to this site!
 for your treatment
Chick


----------

